# Odd Boat Names



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

In the latest issue of Latts & Atts... they've got a blurb about Donna Lange's boat and how it is a canoe-stern, so that unless you're directly behind her, you can't read the whole name. Her boat is named _"Inspired Insanity"_ and is home ported in the _Virgin Islands._.. and from the aft port quarter, you can only read *"Inspired Virgin" *and from the aft starboard quarter you can read *"Insanity Islands"*.

What are some other odd or funny boat names that you've run across...


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

*frozen or on the rocks?*

Too funny, SD. I can't come close but:

There was a boat in our marina called "Over Margaritas." The name refers to what they were drinking when they decided to sell it all and go cruising, but unfortunately all I could think of when I saw the name is "frozen or on the rocks?" Neither is a good place for a sailboat to be! Unjustified omen, tho; last I heard they were in St Lucia and doing fine...


----------



## Ronbye (Nov 16, 2005)

I saw a picture of a boat named "*BOW MOVEMENT"*


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

San Diego has close to 10,000 slips and there are a wad of unusual and often assinine vessel names.

One of the more unusual ones I have seen was a double entendre, kisch laden
travestry. I spotted this unfortunate creature on the hard at the very pricy and high quality Driscoll yard (the origional, as there are now several of them from the Driscoll family, a virtual sailing dynasty).

I can hardly bear to repeat it. "Urine the Money" UGGH!

Dewey


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Eeeeuw! Tell me this so-called scatological humor was powerboats?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sounds appropriate to me if the owner was a urologist. i am thinking of changng my boat's name to Roamin' Empire.
mike


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

doctom said:


> sounds appropriate to me if the owner was a urologist. i am thinking of changng my boat's name to Roamin' Empire.
> mike


Appropo or not, exceptionally bad taste. If the owner was a Urologist then of course I should stand corrected as this would be a triple entendre.

IE:
1. Pissing ones cash away on the vessel
2. I have a lot of cash to piss away
3. I am a smug Urinary tract doctor with very questionable taste

Eryka...Yes it was a stink pot.

Dewey


----------



## STARWINDY (Apr 20, 2007)

*not so odd...but cute.*

I'm completing a refit of a Starwind223 and have been going insane trying to pick the proper name. I was sitting at dinner the other night and turned to my 2 year old son, Kieran and asked him, "What do you think Daddy should name his boat?" With hardly any hesitation, he said " ABC's"... I looked at my wife and we both laughed but moments later I wrote down... AB-Seas and its really growing on me. Plus, it has a cute story for when folks question it.


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

There is one stink pot up in the NW that goes by the name; *On the Rocks*.
Now lets see if you can keep a straight face while reporting that you are aground with a boat of that name....


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Dewey - I get soooo tired of being waked by powerboats named 'fanta-sea' or 'wet dream!'

Starwindy - cute, and as you said, cute story, but what'll you name the dinghy?


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

I found my favourite right here on Sailnet: a container freighter called "Titan Uranus". It comes to mind every time I read a weatherfax with tightly bunched isobars!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

doctom said:


> sounds appropriate to me if the owner was a urologist. i am thinking of changng my boat's name to Roamin' Empire.
> mike


Or if he made his living cleaning out septic systems....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sailboat names*

Boat names are always fun. Wandering through a marina in northern Minnesota we came across a boat paying homage to the classic film Strange Brew by naming the boat Strange Crew.

The other name that caused me to laugh out loud was a small daysailor named Blow Me Away. Either by design or mistake the "Away" was mostly below the waterline while sailing leaving only Blow Me visable.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One of my favorites, is a large powerboat that was at my marina last year—"Empty Pockets". Which is what the owner said he had after his first fuel dock trip—$1500 in fuel. UGH.


----------



## Jack Tar (Mar 5, 2006)

There's a lobster boat in Tenants Harbor, Me called _Whore Afire_. I've never asked.


----------



## Alden68 (Mar 21, 2007)

Can't recall the name of the boat but she is a Farr, and all the crew wear shirts that read:

"She's good from a Farr, but Farr from good"

Always makes me crack up....


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Probably more than a few of these around. A local racing dink named "Soggy Buns". Appropriate and cute!

Dewey


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

ahahahahaha

I saw a boat called CAMARADERIE!!!

now that's funny!!!! ahahahaha


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am contemplating “WEARAMEYE" or "HEAREYEAM" I could put one on the boat and one on the tender.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Simon-

Highly recommend you do not name the tender and the big boat alike. In a foreign anchorage, some one could notice that your tender was at the dinghy dock, and borrow it to loot your unoccupied boat. Unless someone knew you and your boat, not too many people would think much of a dinghy unloading stuff from a boat that it obviously belonged to.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Giu...
* I saw a boat called CAMARADERIE!!!

*It's a French word...helps keep the Portagees away!! (G)


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> It's a French word....


Damn Cam...I have to admit...you are smart....you got the joke.... 

I wonder how many got it !!!!

I have thought about that so many times..... specially when French boat names are back on the forum


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Interesting one found in a magazine: [email protected] Owner was a web designer.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

A friends boat (Sea Ray 30, okay not a close friend ) called "Home run", but the funny one is his dink is called "Slam dunk" , only after he flipped it trying to put the motor on.

PS...we saved the motor and he was OK, although his ego was bruised


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

I was working on my boat early this morning and I saw one go by with the name "Piece Of Ship" .


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

As the saying goes: 
Then Admiral has the fleet. 
The Captain has his ship.
But I have cutest little dinghy 
in the whole wide fleet.

Dinghy names seem to always be diminutives of the mother ship. Unless it is a commerical vessel.
As for example: the yacht "Wild Geese" the dink may be 'Little Gosling'. Or "Wife's Mink" and "Kitty's Fur".
Okay my imagination isn't that wild...but you should get the gist of this posting.


----------



## kreinestja (Mar 1, 2002)

*Boat Names*

"Paid With Points"

As a person who works in the mortgage industry. I was shocked at the tacky name choice of a boat owner and I assume fellow mortgage rep in RI.


----------



## ebs001 (May 8, 2006)

eryka said:


> Dewey - I get soooo tired of being waked by powerboats named 'fanta-sea' or 'wet dream!'
> 
> Starwindy - cute, and as you said, cute story, but what'll you name the dinghy?


How about "XYZs" XY seas


----------



## Ocarina II (Nov 21, 2011)

I knew someone who owned a coin operated car wash and had the audacity to name his Wellcraft Scarab, 'Quarters'. The pharmacist in the same town named his sail boat 'Drugrunner'. Obviously he lived nowhere near an international border.
I considered naming my first boat 'Sailboat Rides $5'. I am on my third boat now, and her name would be 'Sailboat Rides 100 Bucks', due to inflation.


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

My boat has been on the hard for three years now, due to major keel issues, and I haven't come up with a name yet. However I bought an 8" sailing dinghy so I could get some sailing time with my grandson. The previous owners name on the dinghy is "Bitter End", which somehow seems appropriate for the mother ship.

Gary H. Lucas


----------



## Broo (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw one named "Filthy Oar"...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

GaryHLucas said:


> ...... I bought an 8" sailing dinghy.....


That's one small dinghy.


----------



## RalphAlan (Dec 12, 2011)

Knot-a-Clew


----------



## StormBay (Sep 30, 2010)

Came across an old wooden power boat named "Morning Wood"


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

One of those "coke smuggler" type ocean racers named "Innocent Fishing Boat".

A drag boat with a supercharged Chevy engine named "Blown Budget".

An extreme sail racer from Puget Sound named "Aliens Ate My Buick".

An old IOR racer named "Pusillanimous" - people usually had to look it up. 

A Yankee 38 named "Damned Yankee"

When I first saw the movie back in the day I thought "Blade Runner" would be a great name for a race boat but too many other people thought so too it seems.

When I was building my first boat - a VERY beamy quarter tonner, I was going to call it "Reubenesque" but sold it before launch.

Two of the best names ever IMHO are "Windward Passage" and "Running Tide". I don't know how much that is affected by their extraordinary histories.

For bad names, there were *three* sailboats in or right near my marina, all named "LadyHawke".


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Almost forgot one of the best play on words names ever. Back in the IOR days there were a lot of Peterson One Ton level raters built in Vancouver. One of the local hotshots had one built but shortly after launch he got mowed down at night and sunk by a railroad ferry.

He promptly had another built and named it "Level Crossing".


----------



## CorvetteGuy (Jun 4, 2011)

Sea-Hare (water rabbit or how ever you take it)


----------



## Lflowers230 (Jan 7, 2012)

Rebuilt a laser two once for the purposes of learning how to use a spinnaker. It was the only boat on the Army post that had one. My friend and I were nervous about trying to fly the spinnaker. We named her "Running Scared".


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Several years ago a Pearson 30 got stuck under a bridge (went under heeling and when the wind got blocked by the bridge structure it stood up. Would not come out!) After a new mast and standing rigging, the owner renamed the boat "Un-abridged".
DD


----------



## TomandKarens34 (Dec 4, 2007)

I dunno- always partial to " Minnow Paws " a Walt Kelly swamp scow name.


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Saw this one long ago and always thought it was clever: "Emanon"

... it's "no name" spelled backwards.


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I built my first vessel from a picture of Kelly's Pogo swamp scow in1957. It was 5 ft 8 " long ,gaff rigged and and named' Half Safe'. Later I found It wasn't the first but that was before internet.


----------



## JedNeck (Sep 22, 2011)

There's a "famous" Cal21 named Nodrog. The original owners name was Gordon.


----------



## Lflowers230 (Jan 7, 2012)

We just decided on a name for our S2. We are calling it Ezekiel 25:17. In reference to Sam Jackson's monologue from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lflowers230 said:


> We just decided on a name for our S2. We are calling it Ezekiel 25:17. In reference to Sam Jackson's monologue from Pulp Fiction.


You know that Quentin Tarantino didn't exactly quote the bible, right? Knock yourself out, but most are going to think you are.


----------



## sealover (Jun 27, 2009)

My V17 has a white deck/cabin over 1973 yellow hull. Wife said it looked like a cooked egg and suggested "Sunny Side Up" but white over yellow would mean she was turtle. "Over Easy" sounds like a boat name, and has stuck. The 14' aluminum crab boat has never had a name painted onto it, but it's either the "Crab Basket" (because it leaks like one) or the "Critter Gitter"


----------



## H and E (Sep 11, 2011)

I have a friend that named his boat "BAD IDEA"


----------



## Lflowers230 (Jan 7, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> You know that Quentin Tarantino didn't exactly quote the bible, right? Knock yourself out, but most are going to think you are.


Yeah, we talked about that but all agreed that it was more importat that it means something to us. Those that do get it will smile when we pass. Those that don't, oh well.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Lflowers230 said:


> Yeah, we talked about that but all agreed that it was more importat that it means something to us. Those that do get it will smile when we pass. Those that don't, oh well.


That's true, the name is to be most meaningful to you. Nearly all will assume you are devout, without having any idea what passage in the bible that references. Most won't ask the presumed devout to explain it, for fear of getting into a conversation they don't want to be in.

On the other hand, the devout themselves may find it an open invitation to come chat....... . Good luck with that.


----------



## Lflowers230 (Jan 7, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> That's true, the name is to be most meaningful to you. Nearly all will assume you are devout, without having any idea what passage in the bible that references. Most won't ask the presumed devout to explain it, for fear of getting into a conversation they don't want to be in.
> 
> On the other hand, the devout themselves may find it an open invitation to come chat....... . Good luck with that.


Right on. While not devout myself, I appreciate those that are and have that special something for themselves. As for those thinking so, my sailor vocabulary, and body full of tattoo's will surly keep them guessing.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Have a friend who nearly named his boat "The Wind Between the Sheets."

My dinghy/liferaft is named "Sharkbait."

I've always liked the San Diego boat "Hot Ruddered Bum."

Every time I see "Dream Weaver, Dream Walker, Wind Walker or Wind Dancer (which is usually several times a week in the summer) I get a little bit nauseated.... "No you were NOT the first one to come up with that name!"

MedSailor


----------



## lajimo (Sep 5, 2011)

Knot Yours
Irish Wake

Rosebud


----------



## MikeGuyver (Dec 13, 2008)

worst ever...on a noisy stinkpot on the Columbia...'FILET SHOW"


----------



## Windkiller (Oct 6, 2010)

Egad 
I don't know if anyone else mentioned this one but there's a ghastly orange and green cigarette boat locally called "Silicon and Steroids" 
From what I saw of the owners it was an apt name...one of many boats that inspire the desire for a guided missile!
I had a dinghy called the "Leaky Bastard" and another called the "Effin Jay" (it was an FJ that required a lot of effin' work)


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

There's a large trawler here called Pierless. Have to chuckle every time I walk by, since it's anything but ... at the moment (up for sale).


----------



## dongreerps (May 14, 2007)

Seen in the Spanish Virgins. An apt description. "JABDIP"
Just another boring day in paradise.


----------



## Cherp (Aug 3, 2011)

There is an aluminium sport fishing boat around here called "Gill and Guts" which I think is a bit crook.


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

Seen in the boatyard at Jolly Harbour, Antigua:


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

A motor yacht, owned by a local beverage distributor: Liquor Box

An Alberg 35, owned by an art history professor at a local university: Renaissance
The dinghy: Baroque
As he explains, the Baroque followed the Renaissance

A Westsail 32: Elohssa Repus (Think on it a bit...)

A unidentified catboat seen in the lower Chesapeake: Catawhampus


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

svjobeth said:


> A Westsail 32: Elohssa Repus (Think on it a bit...)


Why put that on you're own boat, let alone a sailboat??


----------



## svjobeth (Nov 29, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Why put that on you're own boat, let alone a sailboat??


Don't have a clue; I wouldn't have done it. FWIW, I never met or knew the owner, but the people that did said it was a good fit...


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

svjobeth said:


> Don't have a clue; I wouldn't have done it. FWIW, I never met or knew the owner, but the people that did said it was a good fit...


Something redeeming about self awareness, I guess.


----------



## DrB (Mar 29, 2007)

*There is a Fishing Boat*

That I see often that has the following name down the whole length of his power boat "Master Baiter".

The names that I think are not very creative are along the lines of Wind Song, Wind Passage, Gone with The Wind, Fair Winds, Wind Dancer, etc. Basically anything with "Wind" or a easy reference to it.

I wanted to name our boat something "funny", so I proposed to the admiral:


LO$T WAGES
OFF-COURSE
FLUX CAPACITOR
MISFIT TOYZ
KNOT FAST
KEELED OVER
FLAWLESS FAULTS

She like some of them, but wanted to see what the name on the boat that we ultimately would buy was.

When we actually bought our bought it came with "MOONDANCE", which we liked, so it stuck.

My cousin's boat has what I think is a clever name "Running on MT", a Sabre 402.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

my boat's name is Rubber Ducky

easy to say and understand on the radio, and people remember it


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

DrB said:


> The names that I think are not very creative are along the lines of Wind Song, Wind Passage, Gone with The Wind, Fair Winds, Wind Dancer, etc. Basically anything with "Wind" or a easy reference to it.


Generally agree on that but a friend had a good "wind" name on his boat. We were both from orchard country and he called it "Windfall" which is a term for apples blown off the trees. It also had the double entendre aspect of being purchased with winnings of some sort.

An uncle of mine named his "Moonshine" which also had the double meaning - very apropos in his case!


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

I just remembered one I liked years ago. It was on an old wooden cutter that looked almost like it had been converted from one of those skinny wooden fishboats from way back - the 20's or thereabouts. It had an extremely robust and determined "Bulldog" look to it and was named "Interline Forwarder". 

For those who don't know, that is a person or organization that looks after the logistics of moving freight between modes of transportation - from ships to trucks and so forth.

The background of the name meant nothing I could see in terms of a sailboat but it somehow reflected the personality of the boat very well.

Another name, on THE ugliest boat I ever saw - the closest description I can give is that it looked like a single catamaran hull, upside down. It was a humpbacked, hogged sheer, bright yellow freak named "Zog".


----------



## bluewater_ny (Aug 26, 2005)

unidentified sailboat named: NEVER AGAIN 2


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

If I were inticed to change the Rapture's name, It would be "Mine" In a single word that says it all. But then so does "Rapture."


----------



## bamabratsche (Mar 28, 2011)

At a marina on the Rhode River off the Chesapeake: "Rhode Keel". Nuff said.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

bamabratsche said:


> At a marina on the Rhode River off the Chesapeake: "Rhode Keel". Nuff said.


That was my friend's old Hunter 25' named "Rhode Keel". I spent a few overnights on that ole boat.
Blue Water Marina in Mayo.
Great spot.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

There has to be a story behind the large powerboat named "Yes Dear."

The sail boat "Kumquat May" has a tender named "Kumquat Mite."


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

Here in the Gold coast BroardwaterI reguleraly get passed by a tinny fishing boat with big twin outboards with the name FIGJAM, stands for F**K Im Good Just Ask Me.


----------



## LookoutNW (Sep 24, 2011)

SloopJonB said:


> Almost forgot one of the best play on words names ever. Back in the IOR days there were a lot of Peterson One Ton level raters built in Vancouver. One of the local hotshots had one built but shortly after launch he got mowed down at night and sunk by a railroad ferry.
> 
> He promptly had another built and named it "Level Crossing".


Nice boat you have there !!!!

SV Dawn TReader = A worthy ship to take a king to the ends of hte world or something like that. PO named it. I kept it


----------



## KIVALO (Nov 2, 2011)

When I was in high school we chartered a 45ft motor yacht named "Jo Mamma" LOL awesome name to tell someone when making slip reservations! HAHA!

Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## LookoutNW (Sep 24, 2011)

svjobeth said:


> Don't have a clue; I wouldn't have done it. FWIW, I never met or knew the owner, but the people that did said it was a good fit...


Note to all, Beware: IDIOTS ABOUND on land and on the water.....

I have seen a few, but out of respect for all you, I will not type them here.


----------



## LookoutNW (Sep 24, 2011)

SimonV said:


> Here in the Gold coast BroardwaterI reguleraly get passed by a tinny fishing boat with big twin outboards with the name FIGJAM, stands for F**K Im Good Just Ask Me.


As a youngster, I had a 63 Ford Falcon Van tags = LAGNAF

Let's All Get Naked And F---k Yep, foolish kids


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Saw an older power boat at Princess Louisa in BC several years back. Name on the transom was "Dead Betty". To this day I wish I'd asked them the story behind the name.


----------



## bamabratsche (Mar 28, 2011)

CalebD said:


> That was my friend's old Hunter 25' named "Rhode Keel". I spent a few overnights on that ole boat.
> Blue Water Marina in Mayo.
> Great spot.


Small world! Definitely the most creative name on the river. I've been curious about Blue Water--seems like a pretty low-key operation. I'm at Holiday Hill just up the creek.


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

bamabratsche said:


> Small world! Definitely the most creative name on the river. I've been curious about Blue Water--seems like a pretty low-key operation. I'm at Holiday Hill just up the creek.


Agree about the boat name; very appropriate for the Rhode River. My friend had that H25 "Rhode Keel" at Blue Water for many years. It used to be even more "low key" back in the day. The owners run a crabbing operation as well as the marina. They had to fix up the docks about 2 years ago, added electricity, pump out and then raised their rates. Bathrooms are very workman-like and there is no shower. Still a funky, down home place: Blue Water Marina & Railroad. 
That is a beautiful spot with Camp Letts on the other side. Undeveloped space on the western shore is pretty rare. Our favorite place to overnight was in Harness Creek off the South River as there is a gunk hole in there that is also surrounded by park land. Unfortunately derelict boats have also found this gunk hole from time to time.
My cheapskate friend bought an Endeavor 32' named "Que Sera" and sold "Rhode Keel" and the new owner has kept the name. He also move his boat to a private dock just north of Annapolis.
Small world indeed.


----------



## SailAwaySwedie (Mar 1, 2012)

There was one boat I saw called "She Got The House"


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

That kinda goes along with the Barbie Doll Divorce Kit - comes with all of Ken's stuff :laugher


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Back in early 1980's my friend crewed on a big Hatteras sport fishing rig out of Corpus Christi named "Pop a Top". The boat was owned by an Oil Company there. Times were good so Buddy Davis built them a new 65" custom. They named it...you guessed it..."Pop a Top Again"


----------



## luffupsam (Mar 8, 2006)

*Boat Names*

When I purchased my, new to me, 86 Ericson 32-3, she was named "After You". I thought it may refer to racing. But the seller told me it was a great name to use at bars when talking to women. He said the line went, " What's your name?" followed by " I named my boat after you." Needless to say, my wife ask me to change the name.

Sam


----------



## GoBlue (Apr 16, 2012)

My late uncle was an otolaryngologist with a boat on Lake Michigan: Q-tip

He always said that people sticking Q-tips in their ears paid for the boat. 

Jim


----------



## evan (Jul 9, 2001)

Ship Happens


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

I knew a proctologist. His boat was the........ paid for too.


----------



## djangodog (Jan 22, 2012)

"High Boativation" should definitely fall into that category of odd (yet sorta typical) boat names, though when spoken, may just sound like the speaker is a little congested....;-)


----------



## Sailorbernd (Dec 3, 2013)

SloopJonB said:


> I just remembered one I liked years ago. It was on an old wooden cutter that looked almost like it had been converted from one of those skinny wooden fishboats from way back - the 20's or thereabouts. It had an extremely robust and determined "Bulldog" look to it and was named "Interline Forwarder".
> 
> For those who don't know, that is a person or organization that looks after the logistics of moving freight between modes of transportation - from ships to trucks and so forth.
> 
> ...


Hi I am just going through some old pictures of my boss and he has a picture in there with the name you have mentioned above and it does look like old fishing boat. could you let us more details of the boat or could you sent us a link with pictures to see if it is the same boat thanks


----------



## mad_machine (Dec 16, 2012)

I had to rename my boat when I got her. She was named after the owner's standard poodle.. "black jack"

Trouble is.. I am home ported in Atlantic City


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

Sailorbernd said:


> Hi I am just going through some old pictures of my boss and he has a picture in there with the name you have mentioned above and it does look like old fishing boat. could you let us more details of the boat or could you sent us a link with pictures to see if it is the same boat thanks


Sorry, no pics or other history other than it was moored at Devonian Park - the entrance to Stanley Park - for years. I saw it in Thunderbird years later for a couple of years then it disappeared.

It was painted red if that's any help.


----------



## whroeder (Aug 20, 2007)

mad_machine said:


> I had to rename my boat when I got her. She was named after the owner's standard poodle.. "black jack"
> Trouble is.. I am home ported in Atlantic City


Why the rename? Sounds like it fit in there just fine.

My "Escape Velocity" is ported in Palm Bay, FL, (the space coast.)


----------



## titustiger27 (Jan 17, 2013)

svjobeth said:


> A motor yacht, owned by a local beverage distributor: Liquor Box


Fact: this was once the name of a lesbian bar in Toledo, OH



whroeder said:


> Why the rename? Sounds like it fit in there just fine.
> 
> My "Escape Velocity" is ported in Palm Bay, FL, (the space coast.)


If flying a pirate flag is lame, can you imagine how feeble it is to have a pirate name for your boat

"Escape Velocity" is such a great phrase, term, etc... that it is a great name where every you call home.


----------

